# Futterdieb



## MichaelHX (8. Feb. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Samstag Abend habe ich ihn endlich erwischt.

Dieser Schlingel klaut unseren Katzen das Futter. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Servus Michael

Was es nicht alles gibt 

Waschbär mitten in Deutschland .... 

Da seid Ihr ja im besten Populationsgebiet ....

Sind die "zutraulich" ... ???


----------



## MichaelHX (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Hallo Helmut,

beim ersten Mal ist der Waschbär getürmt. Einige Minuten später
kam er wieder. Ich bin bis auf 1 Meter rangerobbt um ihn (durch die Glasscheibe)
zu fotografieren.
Er hat sich dann beim Futtern nicht stören lassen.

Ob er zutraulich ist? Ich habs nicht ausprobiert. Als ich die Zähne
gesehen hab, dachte ich mir - bleib lieber drin. 

Es ist erst das 2. Mal das ich bei uns einen Waschbären gesehen habe.
Die Waschbärenhochburg in Deutschland ist ja Kassel. Das liegt etwa 80 Kilometer
von uns entfernt.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Mensch Michael!

Tolles Bild. Da hast du wirklich gute Chancen weiter dran zu arbeiten. Vielleicht hast du einen Fernauslöser. Dann kannst du die Kamera draussen hinstellen. Wenn der so zutraulich ist sind der Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt, bezüglich Bildideen.

LG

Ron


----------



## Bine (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Hallo 
super ein Waschbär . 
Schauen drollig aus , aber sollen auch ziemlich Kratzbürstig sein und nicht zu unterschätzen 
Kamera nach draußen würde ich nicht machen , die Waschbären sind neugierig und machen vor keinem halt , da wäre mir die Kamera zu wertvoll um sie kaputt machen zu lassen :?


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Hallo Bine,

da reicht eine gute Holzkiste mit einem Loch drin. 

LG

Ron


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Hallo Michael


Schönes Foto !
Bei uns in Brandenburg und in unserem Landkeis Potsdam Mittelmark sind jetzt wieder die Wölfe am einwandern .
Ich glaub aber nicht das ich ein Wolfsfoto machen kann .

lg
axel


----------



## koifischfan (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Dann haben die Waschbären mal einen natürlichen Feind. Oder fressen Wölfe nur Schafe und Rotkäppchen?


----------



## rut49 (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Ein frostiges  an alle,
nicht nur in Kassel, sondern auch hier bei uns im Lipperland sind schon welche aufgekeuzt.
2 km von uns entfernt, das Örtchen heißt Heiden.
Ich hoffe nur, dass sie da bleiben oder die andere Richtung nach Detmold einschlagen.
Ich finde sie zwar niedlich,  aber Besuch von denen möchte ich  n i c h t  haben
LG Regina


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Klasse Aufnahme Michael 

Aber ob ich den hier auf der Terrasse haben muss


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

Servus Uwe

Waschbären würde ich auch am Koiteich nicht haben wollen :beten ....

"Wiki" meint: 


> Was Wirbeltiere angeht, sind Fische und Amphibien die häufigsten Beutetiere


Quelle


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Futterdieb*

..ich brauche so einen für die Waschküche..


----------

